# 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt



## nwcon (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo
kennt jemand dieses Zelt?https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s154507...0ebb4a/shopdata/?main_url=go.shopscript?a=239
Wenn ja dann bitte her mit Informationen ob es stabil und wasserdicht ist.

Gruss nwcon


----------



## nwcon (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

der Link funktioniert irgendwie nicht hier die Bestellnummer Bestellnummer: HS1543


----------



## tamandua (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

Pardon, aber ich sehe da kein Zelt, sondern eine Kühltasche. Stehe ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch, oder ist da einfach ein falscher Link reingerutscht?


----------



## bennie (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

Du willst in einer Kühltasche zelten?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

preisleistungsverhältnis ist ok-nähte sind oki---nen kumpel hat das teil-ist zufrieden damit


----------



## nwcon (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

und wie sieht es aus bei schlechtem Wetter ( ich meine jetzt Dauerregen und Wind) ist das Ding auch Stabil?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

muß ich nachfragen-melde mich dann-ok


----------



## nwcon (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

ok das wäre super#6 


das hat übrigens mir der Händler geschrieben 

sehr empfehlen kann ich Ihnen das Ruck Zuck Zelt!!!
Ich fische selbst mit dem Zelt......es ist sehr schnell aufgebaut, am Band ziehen und es steht )) -dauert ca. 2 Min. vom auspacken bis zum vollständigen stehen des Zeltes.
Es passen zwei Liegen rein, plus das Tackle. Das Tackle muß bei zwei Mann allerdings unter den Bedchairs Platz finden.
Mun zum Preis...es kostet 199EUR -bei Askari 260EUR und der Hersteller bietet Ihnen eine Lebenslange Garantie!!!
Artikel Nr. HS1543 oder zu finden unter Bivvy/Zelte -Ruck Zuck Zelt


----------



## nwcon (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

das das Zelt bei Askari angeboten wird macht mich schon a bissle skeptisch#c


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*



> und wie sieht es aus bei schlechtem Wetter ( ich meine jetzt Dauerregen und Wind) ist das Ding auch Stabil?



Also ein Kumpel von mir hat seines mal sicherheitshalber im Windschatten meines Wagens aufgebaut. Also bei Orkanwarnung Campieren sollte man auf offenem Feld wohl vermeiden laut ihm. Wegen der Höhe ist es da wohl etwas anfällig.
Regendicht ist es.
Aber ziemlich blöde zu Trocknen und Reinigen. Und der Boden sollte halbwegs eben sein zum Aufbauen.
Und den Preis... Empfinde ich als Frechheit für son dünnen Flurken... 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## nwcon (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

ok das sagt schon alles |gr: 

Hallo Holger
da ich es schon von deinen anderen Beiträgen weiss dass Du dich gut mit dem Tackle auskennst, kannst Du mir auch  über dieses Zelt was sagen ?

so wie es aussieht ist es ein Auslaufmodel , da der Preis mittlerweile schon bei 250 Euro liegt.

http://www.carpfriends.de/catalog/p...id=93&osCsid=9b385c9496e182883ef5818bbfe73c94


----------



## nwcon (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

oder kennt jemand das hier http://www.dynamite-tackle.de/quad-bivvy-2006-p-1417.html


----------



## Volker2809 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

Kann nur noch was zum Ruck-Zuck-Zelt sagen. Ich habe die 1-Personen Variante und war anfangs auch sehr skeptisch. Aber mittlerweile finde ich es echt klasse. Hab es erst gestern wieder beim Karpfenangeln dabei gehabt und als Windschutz genutzt. Ist in Sekunden aufgebaut (einfach wie einen Regenschirm aufspannen und mit ein paar Heringen sichern). Meins bietet Platz für eine Karpfenliege (fürs Übernachten) bzw. für 2 Stühle als Unterstand. Im Sommer hab ich ein Moskitonetz übergeworfen, dann konnten auch keine Mücken rein. Aber windanfällig ist es. Sollte bei starkem Wind mit Schnüren gespannt werden.
Vom Gewicht und Transportmaß ist es traumhaft. Bringe es sogar in meine Rutentasche mit rein. Der Preis ist allerdings schon heftig. Hin- und wieder sind bei ebay gebrauchte günstiger zu bekommen.

Für mehrtägige Ansitze oder in der kälteren Jahreszeit würde ich allerdings kein Ruck-Zuck-Zelt mehr verwenden. Dafür hab ich ein doppelwandiges Dome von Pelzer.


----------



## ae71 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

hallo, also ich habe das vorgängermodel vom ruckzuckzelt!
mit überwurf absolut dicht! ich finde es ist ein super zelt, obs nun regnet oder ob man sich vor den schnaken schützen will, perfekt! sowas von schnell aufgebaut, einfach toll! vor allem man kann es allein super schnell aufbauen. man kann drin stehen das finde ich auch toll, und es passt ein haufen rein!
wie die tür gemacht ist, ist auch sehr gut! preis normal!
grüsse
toni


----------



## nwcon (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

#h danke für die vielen Antworten

heute hat mir mein Händler die 2 Zelte vorgeschlagen 
1 JRC Quad 2 Man Continental Bivvy
2Oder das etwas kleinere JRC Quad 2 Man Bivvy
kennt das vielleicht jemand ? Das Zelt ist ganz neu auf dem Markt.


----------



## nwcon (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

Das Zelt sollte auch für Winteransitze geeignet sein.
|wavey:


----------



## rob (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

mich würde interessieren ob jemand erfahrung mit dem folgenden zelt hat!
taugt das was?kondensiert das stark mit nur einer haut,wie sieht es in der kälteren jahreszeit aus und wie ist es zum aufbauen!?
was mir bei dem zelt gefällt sind die grossen abmessungen und der preis!
was meint ihr!
lg aus wien
rob

JRC Continental II Man Geodisic MK3 2005 

Abmessungen: - 325 cm Tiefe - 205 cm Breite - 135 cm (höchster Punkt des Vorbaus) - 170 cm (höchster Punkt im Zeltinneren)




Ein universell entworfenes 2 Personen Zelt! Das Geodisic 4 Cross Pole Design bietet eine erstklassige Steifigkeit und ermöglicht zusätzliche Höhe. Der ausgedehnte Boden wurde für das Aufstellen von 2 Liegen Seite an Seite entworfen, wobei jeder Angler das Zelt bequem und schnell verlassen kann. Der erweiterte Vorbau inklusive Bodenplane verfügt über genügend Platz zur Aufbewahrung von jeder Menge Zubehör. Die Ventilation von großen 2 Mann Zelten ist von größter Wichtigkeit. Deshalb hat JRC Moskitofelder an den Vorbauseiten und den Innentüren angebracht. Mit dem neuen JRC 5000 Material und verstärktem Gestänge offeriert JRC ein 2 Mann Zelt zu einem unglaublichen Preis.


Merkmale:

Doppelwandkonstruktion

5000 mm hydrostatische Wassersäule beim Überzelt

Atmungsaktiver Innenraum

Getapte Säume am Überzelt

Eingenähte wasserdichte Bodenplane

Verstärktes PVC-ummanteltes „einfach durchziehbares“Gestänge

Türen mit Reißverschlüssen, PVC Fenstern und Moskitonetz

Verstärkte Abspannlaschen und Heringslaschen

Die Lieferung beinhaltet einen Satz kräftiger Heringe

Das Haubendesign schützt auch bei geöffneten Türen vor Regen


----------



## nwcon (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

und der Preis???


----------



## rob (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

143€!!!
ist ja ein super preis für ein 2 mann,aber wer weiss ob das zelt auch gut ist....
lg rob


----------



## Pilkman (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

Hi Rob

wo kann man sich die "Hütte" denn mal anschauen? Hast mal ´nen Link? #h


----------



## rob (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

servus pilkman mein bester:m
hoff dir geht es gut und alles läuft soweit!#h 


bin gerade auf der suche nach einem sehr grossen und günstigen 2 mann zelt.da bin ich auf dieses gekommen.hab es aber noch nirgends live gesehen.somit quälen mich einige fragen
rascher aufbau,verarbeitung,witterungsbeständigkeit,raumklima und platz.

beste grüsse aus wien
rob



das zelt sieht so aus:


----------



## rainerle (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

Moin Rob,

das von Dir vorgestellte Zelt kenne ich nicht. 
Jedoch hätte ich da evtl. eine gute Alternative:
Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo, hab ich mir heuer im Sommer für 179,00 Euro bei meinem Händler geholt. Bin eigentlich super zufrieden damit. Es kondensiert halt ein bischen (weil ich keinen Winterskin dazu hab - und den eigentlich auch nicht brauch) ab September wo dann die Nächte kälter werden. Jedoch lässt es sich prima aufbauen, ist sehr gut verarbeitet (was man nicht unbedingt von allem von Ultimate sagen kann) bietet gut Platz, Pegs sind dabei, sehr robuste (aber dennoch weiche) Bodenplane und ne sehr gute und große Tragetasche. Ich möchte das Teil eigentlich nicht mehr missen und kann es nur ohne Einschränkungen weiterempfehlen.


----------



## ae71 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

hallo rob, wenn du es zum angeln verwenden willst, mußt du dir überlegen das der boden nicht rausnehmbar ist! das heißt, das du an den meisten gewässern probleme bekommst!
grüsse
toni


----------



## rob (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

das zelt sieht auch nicht schecht aus rainer!
aber da brauchst du ja wieder eine winterskin damit dir die suppe nicht innen vom zelt läuft...bin ein schwitzer:q

das mit dem boden ist kein problem toni!
erstens hab ich noch ein nash hurrican mit skin ,wenn ich mal wo anders angeln muss ,und bei uns ist boden erlaubt.fast überall!
hoffentlich kennt das JRC Continental II Man Geodisic noch jemand.
lg rob


----------



## Volker2809 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*



> hoffentlich kennt das JRC Continental II Man Geodisic noch jemand.


 
Hallo Rob, 

bin jetzt auch nur durch Zufall auf Deine Frage wegen dem JRC gestossen. Vielleicht solltest Du einen neuen Thread eröffnen, um mehr Leute mit Erfahrungen zu diesem speziellen Zelt zu finden.


----------



## Pilkman (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*



rob schrieb:


> ... hoffentlich kennt das *J*RC Continental II Man Geodisic noch jemand. ...



Hi Rob!

Lang nix mehr von Dir in der Karpfenecke gehört, bist wohl auch nach dem Motto unterwegs: Nur auf Karpfen ist doch langweilig... :q :m

Nochmal zu Deiner Frage: Kleine Buchstaben verändern den Aussagegehalt...  ... Du hattest nämlich in Deinem Ausgangspost nur von einem RC Continental geschrieben... #h

An der Konstruktion des Zeltes mag ich nicht, dass es ohne Überwurf nicht regengeschützt ist. Sprich im Regen aufbauen führt so oder so zu einem feuchten bzw. nassen Innenraum, denn die Außenhaut wird ja sicherlich erst nachträglich über das Gestängegestell mit dem eingehängten Innenzelt geworfen und abgespannt.

Wieviel willste denn maximal ausgeben? #h


----------



## rob (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Lang nix mehr von Dir in der Karpfenecke gehört, bist wohl auch nach dem Motto unterwegs: Nur auf Karpfen ist doch langweilig... :q :m



moin pilkman#h
da hast du recht!karpfen geh ich meisstens nur im frühjahr und herbst.einige ansitze im sommer gehen sich auch ab und an aus.aber stelle über das jahr allen möglichen fischen nach.von match bis 30 lbs:q
das schockt mehr
aber mitlesen im kf tu ich immer:m

zum zelt!
ja ich habe mich bei einstellen geirrt und einen buchstaben weglassen.
mehr als 200 € will ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben.
dieses JRC STI Twin Skin Bivvys
(STI 2 Man Twin Skin) ist auch nicht schlecht.2 häute in einem zelt.aber mit 270 € schon wieder fast zu teuer und von den abmessungen ist es auch deutlich kleiner als das geodisc.
für das geodisk gibt es anscheinend gar keine winterskin;+ 
hab das was du über das kondensieren an der innenwand sagst schon fast befürchtet.
beste grüsse
rob


----------



## Pilkman (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

Hi Rob,

das von Dir beschriebene JRC ist ja bereits ein Zwei-Wand-System, da braucht man doch kein Winterskin mehr. #h

Ein Winterskin macht doch eigentlich nur bei Einwand-Zelten Sinn, da es erstens eine zusätzliche isolierende Luftschicht gibt, ergo ist´s im Zelt etwas wärmer.
Und zweitens ist dann die innere Zeltbahn nicht die kälteste, an der die Luftfeuchtigkeit kondensieren wird, sondern die äußere Haut des Winterskins.

Mein Posting war mehr darauf bezogen, dass das Innenzelt an sich beim JRC nicht wasserdicht ist. Das Zelt an sich wird erst wasserdicht durch das Überzelt, ergo muss man sich bei einem Aufbau im Regen ziemlich ranhalten, damit´s nicht zu feucht drin wird.


----------



## Big Rolly (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*



nwcon schrieb:


> das das Zelt bei Askari angeboten wird macht mich schon a bissle skeptisch#c




Würdest du deine skepsis mal genauer beschreiben ??|kopfkrat


----------



## rob (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

servus pilkman!
tja,wer lesen kann ist bekanntlich im vorteil

hab das nicht gecheckt das das geodisc aus 2 häuten besteht.
aufbau im regen ist kein problem.
kommt selten vor und wenn dann hab ich noch eine plane.
super dann spricht ja eigentlich nichts gegen dieses zelt:m
lg rob


----------



## nwcon (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*



Big Rolly schrieb:


> Würdest du deine skepsis mal genauer beschreiben ??|kopfkrat


 

Hallo

habe schon paar Sachen von Askari gehabt( betonung liegt auf gehabt) und ich muss sagen nur Schrott:r


----------



## nwcon (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*



rob schrieb:


> moin pilkman#h
> da hast du recht!karpfen geh ich meisstens nur im frühjahr und herbst.einige ansitze im sommer gehen sich auch ab und an aus.aber stelle über das jahr allen möglichen fischen nach.von match bis 30 lbs:q
> das schockt mehr
> aber mitlesen im kf tu ich immer:m
> ...


 
hallo Rob http://www.carpfriends.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=93 hier gibt es Sti 2 Man Twin Skin für 250 Euro

Gruss nwcon


----------



## Big Rolly (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*



nwcon schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> habe schon paar Sachen von Askari gehabt( betonung liegt auf gehabt) und ich muss sagen nur Schrott:r




Also ich hab schon ein kleines Vermögen bei Askari gelassen und bin noch nie angegeangen, war immer sehr zufrieden. Und das soll nicht heissen das meine Ansprüche sehr gering sind.


----------



## nwcon (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

Jedem das Seine!|wavey:


----------



## Geraetefetischist (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*



> bin gerade auf der suche nach einem sehr grossen und günstigen 2 mann zelt.da bin ich auf dieses gekommen.hab es aber noch nirgends live gesehen.somit quälen mich einige fragen
> rascher aufbau,verarbeitung,witterungsbeständigkeit,raumkl ima und platz.


Rascher Aufbau- eher nicht, Stangenfädeln ist angesagt wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
Verarbeitung - Geht so 
Witterungsbeständigkeit - so lala, dünne aussenhaut, bei extremregen kanns mal durchtropfen, Weniger Orkangeeignet.
Raumklima - Campingzelt mit entsprechendem Klima. Angenehm, wenn nicht gerade die Sonne draufknallt und im winter kühlts gut aus.
Platz - keine Probleme

Ist ein Ideales Zelt wenn man bei extremwetter eh zuhause bleibt, Leicht Platz und Günstig.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## rob (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2 Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt*

danke dir holger für deine wie immer ausführliche und informative antwort!!!
beste grüsse aus wien
rob


----------

